# Logitech vs Razer



## Clim27 (21. November 2019)

Server zusammen,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus und möchte mich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mit einer neuen Tastatur beschäftigen (die muss auch bald mal erneuert werden).
Deswegen würde ich dann gerne ein Bundle kaufen, also beide Produkte von einem Hersteller (Evtl später noch ein gutes Wireless Headset). Da bin ich dann relativ schnell bei Razer, Logitech, Corsair und auch SteelSeries gelandet.

Die Maus sollte Wireless sein und fürs Gaming geeignet (bitte keine Diskussion über Latenz) sein. Preislich erstmal egal, aber 100€ dürfen es schons ein, ich hoffe am BlackFriday gibts ein paar gute Deals!
Bei meiner Recherche bin ich dann eigentlich bei diesen beiden Modellen hängen geblieben:
- Razer Viper Ultimate : Wireless Gaming Mouse - Razer Viper Ultimate
- Logitech G Pro: Logitech G Pro - Kabellose Gaming-Maus fuer E-Sport-Profis
- SteelSeries Rival 650: Gaming-Maus Rival 650 Wireless | SteelSeries
- Corsair Ironclaw: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...LAW-RGB-WIRELESS-Gaming-Mouse/p/CH-9317011-EU

Die Tastatur sollte mechanisch sein, bisschen RGB ist auch ok und einfach auf dem aktuellste Technikstand sein. Wireless gibt es aktuell keine gute Auswahl oder ist nochmal deutlich teurer, also reicht hier auch Kabelgebunden:
- Logitech G513: Logitech G513 – Mechanische Gaming-Tastatur
- Razer Blackwidow: https://www.razer.com/de-de/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-elite
- SteelSeries Apex 7: https://de.steelseries.com/gaming-keyboards/apex-7#apex-7-red-switch
- Corsair K70: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...aming-Tastaturen/K70-RGB-MK-2/p/CH-9109010-DE

Ganz wichtig ist mir dann aber auch noch die Software. Bei Razer höre ich da meistens eher negative Kommentare? Sollte halt funktionieren und alle Geräte ordentlich synchronisieren lassen
Welchen Hersteller könnt ihr mir da empfehlen (Erfahrungen oder im Besitz der Produkte) oder welches Bundle fändet ihr am Besten? Oder gibts noch weitere gute Hersteller die ich mir mal anschauen sollte

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen 
Clim27


----------



## Malkolm (21. November 2019)

Für Tastaturen: Ducky!


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2019)

Hi Clim27,

find' ja gut , dass du dir anscheinend Gedanken gemacht hast. Aber ich hole dich fieser weise mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.

Als erstes kann ich überhaupt nicht nach vollziehen warum Maus und Tastatur unbedingt nur von einem Hersteller sein müssen, "Bundle". Nur wegen der RGB-Syncro??
Eine Maus sollte zu deiner Hand passen bzw. zu deinem Griff, egal wie die Marke heißt. Die von dir ausgesuchten Mäusen unterscheiden sich nämlich  schon. 
Dann zum Thema Mecha, welche Switches, also Schalter möchtest du denn? Romer-G von Logitech ist nicht das Selbe wie Reds der Corsair. Da informiere dich nochmal bzw. versuch irgendwo probegriffeln.
Razer und Corsair Tastaturen sind überteuerter Elektroschrott mMn, bloß weil ein vermeindlicher "Tastaturpapst" nur ständig diese Marken testet heißt das nicht, dass sie wirklich gut sind. Für ein Drittel des Preises...ok, aber so..nee, Finger weg.

Grüße


----------



## Hubacca (21. November 2019)

Ich nutze die Steelseries Rival 650 und eine Ducky One TKL RGB - gibts auch mit Zehnerblock.
Beides sehr zu empfehlen wenn dir die Maus gut in der Hand liegt und bei den Ducky Tastaturen kannste dir ja die Schalter aussuchen.
Für die Duckys brauchts du keine Software und auch die Rival 650 ist leicht einzustellen und die Software muß auch nicht immer laufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. November 2019)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> bloß weil ein vermeindlicher "Tastaturpapst" nur ständig diese Marken testet heißt das nicht, dass sie wirklich gut sind. Für ein Drittel des Preises...ok, aber so..nee, Finger weg.
> 
> Grüße



Ich glaube ich weiß wen du meinst. Der macht hier immer so lustige Videos wo er was von Tastaturen erzählt und man selber vor dem Monitor sitzt und am liebsten mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch fallen will. 

An den TE:

Mit Ducky machst du nichts falsch. Gute Tastaturen mit guter Qualität. Besser als die ganzen Mainstream Bretter. Von denen sind eigentlich nur die Fnatic Streak Tastaturen ganz brauchbar. Aber bei denen merkt man auch einen Unterschied zu Herstellern wie Ducky oder Vortex. Die Verarbeitung ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. November 2019)

diese maus stellt so recht alles in den schatten! 
ROCCAT(R) Kain 200 AIMO | 89g RGB Gaming-Maus | Jetzt verfuegbar

+ passende tastatur
ROCCAT(R) Vulcan 121 AIMO | Mechanische RGB-Gaming-Tastatur in Ash-Black


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2019)

Nützt einem nur nix, wenn die Form nicht passt oder der Griffstil.
Die GPro und Viper haben ne komplett andere Form.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. November 2019)

der nager ist klein und leicht, ihre form eine 12/10 ^^ 
bei jeder anderen maus löst sich mit der zeit die gummierung ab, hässlicher getrockneter grauer schweiß dringt in die zwischenräume.. 
nicht so bei roccat. für mich bisher die beste maus, mit abstand.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> bei jeder anderen maus löst sich mit der zeit die gummierung ab, hässlicher getrockneter grauer schweiß dringt in die zwischenräume..
> nicht so bei roccat.



Mann, du lieferst aber 'ne Steilvorlage. Empirisch bewiesen mit einer - deiner- Maus? Hatte jetzt 4 Jahre eine Mionix Naos, nicht mal ansatzweise hatte die die von dir beschriebenen Symptome......bzw. was hast du für Schweiß?
Was ist denn eine 12/10 Form? Und wenn ja, für wen mit welcher Griffart? ^^
​
Naja, soll der TE sich mal melden bevor wir hier rumraten...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. November 2019)

3bilder sagen mehr als 1000worte ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (22. November 2019)

Ich finde ja eher die Bilder sagen garnix aber Wayne... Ich hatte früher immer ne G9 und G9X, die fand ich richtig Geil! Gibts nur leider heute nicht mehr. Am besten in einen Elektronikmarkt gehen und Probe grapschen. Wenn einem da ne Maus "past" sich drüber Informieren und ggf. hier nachfragen. Das einem die Maus liegt ist mit das wichtigste! Egal welche Marke...


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> *bei jeder anderen maus* löst sich mit der zeit die gummierung ab, hässlicher getrockneter grauer schweiß dringt in die zwischenräume..
> *nicht so bei roccat*. für mich bisher die beste maus, mit abstand.



Deine Bilder sagen gar nix aus! Hab's nochmal für dich markiert. Dass was dieser wirklich widerlich aussehenden Maus passiert ist, passiert also jeder Maus außer Roccat? Nicht schlecht!? Vielleicht solltest du beim Roccat/Turtle Beach-Marketing anfangen. (welche Maus war das eigentlich, die dir da so auseinander gegangen ist?)
Hilft dem TE dennoch nicht weiter, da wir nicht wissen wie er seine Maus hält und wir so kaum beraten können. Bloß weil du von deiner Roccat Maus so begeistert bist, dass du ihr 12 von 10 Punkten geben würdest heißt das noch lange nicht, dass XY-Roccat Maus auch für Andere bzw. den TE passend ist.
Den Widerspruch verstanden? 

Wie kero81 sagt:"Das einem die Maus liegt ist mit das wichtigste! Egal welche Marke... " das zählt! > und da stellt man sich mit diesem "Bundle"-Gedenke einfach mal selber ein Bein. Was hab ich von einem Bundle, wenn ich schmerzende Finger/Handrücken/Unterarm bekomme?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> diese maus stellt so recht alles in den schatten!
> ROCCAT(R) Kain 200 AIMO | 89g RGB Gaming-Maus | Jetzt verfuegbar
> 
> + passende tastatur
> ROCCAT(R) Vulcan 121 AIMO | Mechanische RGB-Gaming-Tastatur in Ash-Black



Ehrlich? So einen Schrott als Tastaturempfehlung? Hab die mal unter den Fingern gehabt. Ist für den überzogenen Preis absolut nichts besonderes. Genau wie die Maus. Da bekommt man was gleichwertiges für einen geringeren Preis.


----------



## Hubacca (22. November 2019)

Die Maus die da so auseinander gegangen ist war eine Rival 600. Ich nutze wie gezeigt schon über ein Jahr auch eine 600er und bei der ist 
nix passiert genauso wie bei meiner Rival650 die ich noch nicht so lange nutze.
Das scheint wohl ein Anfangsproblem gewesen zu sein - wie bei vielen anderen Mäuse auch schon diverse Probleme auftreten oder aufgetreten sind - und ist wohl jetzt gefixt.
Egal wie, ich habe so eine Maus mit Kleberproblemen als Ersatzteil günstig bekommen und den Kleber entfernt, die Gummis neu angeklebt und falls meine versagt oder durch ist liegt der Ersatz bereit.
Die Maus liegt auf jeden Fall so gut in meiner Hand das ich sie nicht tauschen möchte !

Zur Steelseries Apex 7 kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die Apex 750  habe ich  getestet:
Von der Verarbeitung, Schalter und Materialen her ist sie TOP und eine sehr gute Tastatur, aber für das gleiche Geld (oder weniger) bekomme  ich eine Ducky die originale Cherry  MX hat, PBT doubleshot
Tastenkappen und keine Software benötigt - einmal programmiert die Apex 750 natürlich auch nicht ...
Das Display der Apex 7 ist ein tolles Gimick wie bei der Rival 700  Maus, aber auch das hab ich nie wirklich genutzt oder sinnvoll einsetzen können.

2. Bild: Ducky One TKL RGB, Steelseries Apex 750 TKL, Sharkoon Purewriter TKL RGB


----------



## JackA (24. November 2019)

Na, gehts euch gut?


----------



## Caduzzz (24. November 2019)

@ Hubacca > danke für die Maus-Info

@JackA$$ > klar  wäre bloß schön, wenn sich der TE mal melden würde...entweder wir haben ihn verschreckt, oder es ist ihm gar nicht so wichtig.....


----------



## Clim27 (24. November 2019)

Ich bin noch da, hat mich jetzt aber doch etwas überrumpelt  Klar haben die Mäuse verschiedene Formen, ist aber immer etwas schwer herauszufinden was passt, da man die meisten davor nicht in echt probieren kann. Die Logitech G Pro Maus hatte ich jetzt mal bei Media Markt in der Hand und hat sich von der Größe echt gut angefühlt


----------



## JackA (25. November 2019)

Drevo Blademaster Pro Wireless
Logitech G305


----------



## Caduzzz (25. November 2019)

Gibt grad 'nen Ducky "Schnäppchen" beim Käsekönig (wenn man gunmetal und 100% möchte)


----------



## gh0st76 (25. November 2019)

Die G305 ist ne gute Maus. Zu der Drevo kann ich nichts sagen. Nur das halt das Scollrad etwas unpraktisch angebracht ist. Ist eher was für Anwendungen als für Spiele.


----------



## Hubacca (25. November 2019)

Wenn ihm die G Pro Wireless gut in der Hand liegt dann könnte die G305 zu klein sein !?


----------



## gh0st76 (25. November 2019)

Ist von der größe fast das gleiche. Nur die Form ist anders.


----------



## Hubacca (25. November 2019)

Was man so unter fast versteht G305: 116,6x62,14x38,2  G Pro Wireless: 125x63,5x40
Ist mal knapp 9mm kürzer und hat eine ganz andere Form : die Seiten der G Pro sind höher und die G305 läuft spitzer und flacher zu.....


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2019)

Hab die GPro Wireless und die G203. Komme mit beiden klar. Liegen beide gut in meiner Hand. Mag halt nur die Zowie Form lieber und hab da mit der Skoll genau die richtige Maus gefunden. Sonst würde ich vermutlich die GPro immer noch dauerhaft benutzen.


----------



## nierewa (27. November 2019)

> Razer und Corsair Tastaturen sind überteuerter Elektroschrott


Dem stimme ich zu. Razer ganz besonders. Alles was ich mir mal gekauft hatte ging postwendend zurück.
Kaputt oder wacklig oder nicht lang gehalten.

Zur Zeit hab ich Logitech MK170. Ganz nett. Maus liegt gut in der Hand und nicht zu klein. Und genau die Kurztasten die ich brauche


----------



## cudyyy (27. November 2019)

Ich besitze eine G703 (meine zweite schon, vorher G5, G500S, G500 Protheus etc) gepaart mit dem Lademauspad von Logitech und als Tastatur die G513. Obwohl ich Logitech in der Vergangenheit und auch aktuell noch eher mag als hasse, sind deren Peripherieprodukte in letzter Zeit ordentlicher Müll.

Zur Logitech G513 gibts nicht viel zu sagen außer dass sie zuverlässig arbeitet und einen super Tastendruck hat (hab die Logitech Romer G Tactical Switches) - JEDOCH(!) man hört bei jedem Drücken egal welchen Switches einen krass lauten metallischen Lärm. Darüber wurde schon in vielen Rezensionen geschrieben - es ist echt ein Graus. Alleine deswegen würd ich die G513 nie mehr kaufen =D

Zur G703 - es ist meine zweite, da ich die Form der G703 echt liebgewonnen habe, leider hatte die erste den berüchtigten Scrollwheel bug (das Mausrad hat willkürlich die Richtung gewechselt, scrollen war also nicht mehr möglich). Habe mir jetzt die neue 703 mit dem HERO Sensor geholt und seit Juli keinerlei Probleme.

Das wohl größte Manko von Logitech aktuell ist wohl deren Software G-Hub, was die Fehler und Bugs hat, würde den Rahmen dieses Postings sprengen. Die gröbsten und nervigsten sind wohl aktuell, wenn du die Maus ne weile nicht bewegst, wandert diese -nicht immer, aber oft (den Grund dafür hab ich aktuell noch nicht ausfindig machen können)- in den Sleepmode (auch wenn dieser ausgeschaltet ist) und erkennt die Maus nach neuerlicher Bewegung nicht mehr, RGB leuchtet bunt und die DPI Settings sind weg. Da hilft dann nur ein Restart vom Programm oder Neustart vom PC. Der nächste nervige Bug ist eigentlich ein Feature - die Software erkennt wenn du ein Spiel startest und hat je nachdem eine Beleuchtungsmodi parat. Nur leider geht das hin und wieder schief und die ganze Peripherie bleibt schwarz - richtig nice wenn du im dunklen zockst und nix mehr siehst 

Ich kann dir aktuell wirklich Logitech nicht empfehlen. Die G513 höchstens, wenn du sie mit den MX Cherrie Switches nimmst, wo hoffentlich der metallische Hall nicht da ist.

Ay caramba, dieser Post beinhaltet den ganzen Frust der mich mit Logitech seit nem Jahr begleitet XD


----------



## JackA (27. November 2019)

Momentan gibts die Razer Huntsman für 58€ (WHD -20%). Das ist ein Preis, wo Ich mir sogar eine Razer holen würde, wenn Ich nicht schon ne überragende PureWriter RGB hätte


----------



## gh0st76 (27. November 2019)

cudyyy schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aktuell wirklich Logitech nicht empfehlen. Die G513 höchstens, wenn du sie mit den MX Cherrie Switches nimmst, wo hoffentlich der metallische Hall nicht da ist.



Das pingen von der Tastatur kann entweder daher kommen wenn die Switches Plate Mounted sind oder das die Feder da drin zu stark ist. Hab ich bei meinen Halo Trues auch. Aber wenn ich tippe fällt das gar nicht auf weil ich eh nicht bis zum Bottom out komme. Aber wenn ich eine Taste komplett bis zum Anschlag drücke und schnell los lasse dann kann ich die Feder hören. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Wenn ich jetzt die Zealios in meine Tastatur packe ist das pingen auch weg. Keine Ahnung wie Logitech ihre Switches auf das Brett packt.


----------



## andre932004 (30. November 2019)

Logitech kann ich nicht mehr empfehlen. 
Schlechte Qualität, und ein Support der dich im Regen stehen lässt.


----------



## G9x (30. November 2019)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? So einen Schrott als Tastaturempfehlung? Hab die mal unter den Fingern gehabt. Ist für den überzogenen Preis absolut nichts besonderes. Genau wie die Maus. Da bekommt man was gleichwertiges für einen geringeren Preis.



Die Roccat Vulkan 121 fand ich optisch nicht so schlecht und wäre in meine engere Wahl gekommen. Warum ist sie für dich Schrott?


----------



## gh0st76 (30. November 2019)

G9x schrieb:


> Die Roccat Vulkan 121 fand ich optisch nicht so schlecht und wäre in meine engere Wahl gekommen. Warum ist sie für dich Schrott?


Nach der Optik gehen ist immer schlecht. Die ist grottig weil die vom Anschlag her nix taugt. Dazu ist das wieder so eine typische Roccat Tastatur. Überteuert wie so gut wie alles von den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

G9x schrieb:


> Die Roccat Vulkan 121 fand ich optisch nicht so schlecht und wäre in meine engere Wahl gekommen. Warum ist sie für dich Schrott?



Weil er sich lieber eine Drop Alt Tastatur kauft die mit Zoll und Umsatzsteuer dann über €200,- kostet:
Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte

Allerdings vergleicht man hier dann wieder Apple mit Birnen .....wenn sie dir auch von den Tasten und dem Rest her gefällt spricht doch nix dagegen ! Der Preis ist natürlich nicht 
ohne aber ich habe noch keinen Schrott von Roccat gehabt - einzig die Software machte ab und zu nach Updates mal Probleme, aber das ist besser geworden und wenn ich mir da andere Anbieter anschaue 
stehen sie nicht alleine da...
Mein momentanes Roccat Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kone Aimo leiser zu machen? Ich hab sie mir von Saturn für 35 Euro geschossen. Erstmal merkt man, wie sich die Hand in elf Jahren an eine Maus - die Logitech MX518 - anpasst. Ich hab vorhin drei Stunden die rechte Taste mit Mittel- und Ringfinger gedrückt, bevor ich mich an die Maus gewöhnt habe.

Aber die Lautstärke der Tasten... was hat sich Roccat dabei gedacht? Das ist eine deutsche Firma und ich vermute meine Nachbarn können das Klicken hören. Die Maus fühlt sich gut an und sie gleitet sehr gut.


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

Da hat sich Roccat bestimmt nicht viel gedacht und wie viele andere Anbieter auch einfach Omron Mikroschalter eingebaut !-O
Hab gerade eine Logitech G502 daneben liegen und die ist mindestens genauso laut.
Meine Steelseries Rival 600 ist da schon etwas leiser, aber es gibt auch Leute die Probleme mit den Tastern finden/haben ....


----------



## gh0st76 (30. November 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Weil er sich lieber eine Drop Alt Tastatur kauft die mit Zoll und Umsatzsteuer dann über €200,- kostet:
> Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte
> 
> Allerdings vergleicht man hier dann wieder Apple mit Birnen .....wenn sie dir auch von den Tasten und dem Rest her gefällt spricht doch nix dagegen ! Der Preis ist natürlich nicht
> ...



Hat mich nicht über 200 gekostet da Drop in den Niederlanden ein EU Warehouse zum testen angemietet hat und ich 30 Dollar erstattet bekommen habe weil die auf eine ANSI Tastatur ein ISO DE Layout geflasht haben. Das zurück flashen hat zwar keine 5 Minuten gedauert aber die Erstattung habe ich trotzdem bekommen.
Ist ja schön wenn du "noch" keinen Schrott von Rotzcat hattest, aber das kommt noch. Die Kone wurde bei mir 5 mal getauscht, das Headset war der komplette Schrott weil das Mikro gebrummt hat wenn es an war und die Tastaturen sind überteuert. Wenn man so flache ML Switches haben will gibt es günstigere Tastaturen. Aber hier kennen ja 98% der User ja nur den Mainstream Schrott der meistens von iOne gefertigt wird oder was "neues" von Roccat was andere Hersteller zum halben Preis anbieten.

Übrigens kostet die Vulkan zwischen 150 und 170 Euro. Je nach Anbieter. Da bekommt man für weniger Geld das gleiche oder sogar mehr geboten.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Da hat sich Roccat bestimmt nicht viel gedacht und wie viele andere Anbieter auch einfach Omron Mikroschalter eingebaut !-O
> Hab gerade eine Logitech G502 daneben liegen und die ist mindestens genauso laut.
> Meine Steelseries Rival 600 ist da schon etwas leiser, aber es gibt auch Leute die Probleme mit den Tastern finden/haben ....



Da bewahrheitet es sich mal wieder. Wenn man eine Nager-Population nicht eindämmt, vermehren sich die Viecher ungebremst.

Btw. Steelseries verwendet doch einen eigenen Schalter... war das bei der 600? Lioncast glaube auch beim Top-Modell. Wegen Omron haben doch auch alle das Doppelklick-Problem, afaik.

Was ich sagen kann ist, die 1.000 Hertz Abtastrate im Vergleich zur uralten MX518 merke ich deutlich. Bei 144 Hertz ist die Mausbewegung jetzt absolut flüssig. Sogar bei 60 Hertz auf den UHD fühlt sich der Cursor anders an.


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

So wie ich das sehe lassen alle ihre Mikroschalter bei Omron fertigen oder nutzen vorhandene Typen und da gibts dann eben entsprechende Vorgaben vom Kunden !
Dazu kommt das Omron mittlerweile auch in China fertigen lässt und dort das Prinzip ist: Was du bereit zu zahlen bist, dasbekommst du auch.
Will man Qualität bekommt man die - gibt ja auch hochwertige Produkt aus China - Apple ist vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel....  ;-O  
Das Beste ist das es da manchmal um Bruchteile eines Cents für bessere Qualität eines Bauteils geht, aber der Anbieter möchte ja den größtmöglichsten Gewinn erzielen !


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Übrigens kostet die Vulkan zwischen 150 und 170 Euro. Je nach Anbieter. Da bekommt man für weniger Geld das gleiche oder sogar mehr geboten.



Immer her damit ! Für weniger Geld würde ich auch gerne mal eine bessere Vulcan testen !


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Immer her damit ! Für weniger Geld würde ich auch gerne mal eine bessere Vulcan testen !


Wenn man die ML Type Switches will gibt es garantiert was von Bloody weil die schon immer Rotzcat um einiges voraus waren. Wenn man mit normalen Switches auskommt dann könnte man die Drevo Blademaster kaufen. Wäre auf jeden Fall besser als der Schrott den Rotzcat da auf den Markt wirft.

Aber was soll ich das einem Roccat Fanboy erklären der vermutlich sogar sein Sitzkissen von denen hat. Wer etwas Erfahrung hat würde den Krempel nicht kaufen.


----------



## Hubacca (8. Dezember 2019)

Zu so kleingeistigen Äußerungen spare ich mir jeden weiteren Kommentar.


----------



## JackA (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich halte zwar nicht viel von Firmen, die überteuerten Schrott verkaufen, aber da muss Ich Roccat wirklich in Schutz nehmen, da sie eine der wenigen Firmen war, die auch auf die Community gehört hat (Titanachse im Mausrad, etc.). Was jetzt durch die Übernahme von Turtle Beach noch bleibt, muss man sehen.


----------

